# Parade



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm planning to do a night parade this Saturday with Dapper Dan in Lawton, OK. I usually twine sparkling lights in his mane. Well, this year I had to cut his mane off because he was rubbing it (first time he's done that in all his 15 years...) I'm planning to put lights on the cart, of course, but I'm not sure how to attach them to Dapper Dan, since he has no mane. Maybe I could just wrap them around his neck?? There is no rule about lights, but I want him to be as showy and sparkly as possible. He has sleigh bells; maybe I could attach the lights to the bell leather...

Also, I have to pay a $25 entry fee! First time I've ever PAID to be in a parade. I've never gone to this parade before; I've heard there are lots of spectators. The parade organizer said I am the only miniature horse. What a shame!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 14, 2012)

We just paid $125 to be in Fort Worth's Parade of Lights- that was an ouchy. Most parades are free, we have done one that's $15 or an unwrapped toy for charity.

I don't know that I'd wrap lights around his neck, might irritate him. Can you run them along his harness and check?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> We just paid $125 to be in Fort Worth's Parade of Lights- that was an ouchy. Most parades are free, we have done one that's $15 or an unwrapped toy for charity.
> 
> I don't know that I'd wrap lights around his neck, might irritate him. Can you run them along his harness and check?


Yikes! Is it a group and all could share the cost? Do you take several horses? The last one we were in was huge, and we got first prize of $150. No fee to enter.

When is your parade? I think this one is rather early. We'll all have to post parade pictures, so we can share ideas!

His harness will be covered by a sequined cover, so can't attach. He doesn't wear a check, but that would certainly be a good place to attach lights. I'd hate to put a check on him in the parade when he's not really used to it in that situation. I'm thinking attached to the sleigh bells might work. I'll have to experiment. I don't think he would mind them around his neck. I tie stuff on his neck all the time. He wears bells on his legs, antlers--don't know if he likes it, doesn't mind it, or endures it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you use one of the battery-powered "net" light setups, like they drape over shrubs? Attach it to the bridle crown, saddle and hip strap and let it hang down on each side. I don't know what the overall size of these are, so you might need to fold in half...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 15, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Yikes! Is it a group and all could share the cost? Do you take several horses? The last one we were in was huge, and we got first prize of $150. No fee to enter.
> 
> When is your parade? I think this one is rather early. We'll all have to post parade pictures, so we can share ideas!
> 
> His harness will be covered by a sequined cover, so can't attach. He doesn't wear a check, but that would certainly be a good place to attach lights. I'd hate to put a check on him in the parade when he's not really used to it in that situation. I'm thinking attached to the sleigh bells might work. I'll have to experiment. I don't think he would mind them around his neck. I tie stuff on his neck all the time. He wears bells on his legs, antlers--don't know if he likes it, doesn't mind it, or endures it.


Not really a "group", my friend and I share the costs. We take as many of the driving horses as we have drivers for (and we always run out of horses!  ) and as many walkers as we can get handlers for. Most people don't want to walk, though, only drive. Which disappoints me, as all they want to do is come play and never help out any other way. Don't even come to the farm to check decorations or anything. Or work the horses. Just show up, drive, go home. *sigh*


----------



## happy appy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to 2 parades this year and I don't have to pay a fee. Wow, $150 is a lot. I am only taking 2 minis, one hauling a buckboard wagon and one just walking. This is the first year I am taking one to drive. I hope it goes well. He has been driving for years and will have a friend to go with. I have 2 walkers for the one mini and a header for the one I'm driving. One is a nighttime parade and the other a daytime.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2012)

I think whatever you decide to do, it will go over well. I love seeing how well you represent "what minis are good for" with your participation in parades and events over the years


----------



## TMR (Nov 15, 2012)

The last year we did a lighted Christmas parade, we led the parade with Santa. We made the carriage into a sleigh with a really big refrigerator box painted red and lots of lights outlining it. We wrapped the shafts with silver garland and lights and put a green wreath with lights around his neck with a big red bow. Of course, the pony also had the standard antlers and red nose.

Unfortunately, it was the last parade we did. The liability I just didn't find worth it anymore, kids running in front of the ponies to pick up candy and kids throwing candy at the pony just took all the fun out of it. The parents were laughing as I was trying to keep their kids from getting ran over. If I ever do another one I would definitely have headers on both sides.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 15, 2012)

This is what I'm doing this year. I will have Prince in a collar and hames pulling the wagon. He will have a red sheet under the back pad and breechin. The garland has lights that are battery operated. We have one night and one afternoon parade. I never remember to take pictures when we are at the parade so I took them today so I can see what I did for next year!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2012)

Great ideas here! My lights still haven't come. Two more days to hope they come.

I do plan to try all the stuff on DD this afternoon and see how the new sequined cape works with the harness. I think I've pretty well decided to put the lights on the sleigh bell leather.

I actually enjoy all the children crowding around. We stop a lot to let them pet Dapper Dan. The thrown candy does not bother DD, though I have seen it startle some other horses.

Does anyone know when the throwing candy tradition started? I don't remember it at any parade I went to as a child in the 60's. Probably some political candidate...


----------



## happy appy (Nov 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention, Prince has rump bells to help with mood and I have carriage lights that are going on the side of the wagon. The holders just arrived today in the mail. I'm so excited to see what they look like.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 15, 2012)

happy appy that looks great! Makes me wish I could do a parade too, well, almost.. our parades have become a lot less fun and I stopped going several years ago when they became a speed competition.. well not really but no one was allowed to stop for any reason and they even got rid of the balloon animal making clown because he slowed things down





Marsha C., I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of your guy all decked out for the parade


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2012)

happy appy said:


> I forgot to mention, Prince has rump bells to help with mood and I have carriage lights that are going on the side of the wagon. The holders just arrived today in the mail. I'm so excited to see what they look like.


Carriage lights! That sounds so neat. Too bad we can't all get together in one parade!

I tried on Dapper Dan's stuff today and see where I need to make some adjustments. The sequined cape looks great, but I'll have to make holes for the reins. Lights won't go on the sleigh bell leather; they'll have to go around his neck. I think I can attach the battery case to the saddle. It is funny to watch them while trying all the stuff on them. Not sure if they love it or hate it!

I introduced Tipsey to the sleigh bells and it was clear that she will never be a jingle bell girl. No way. They ARE noisy!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 16, 2012)

This reminds me I have to go on a search of the basement for our lights. We have two night time parades this year. Three of us driving, my daughter, my granddaughter, and me. The theme is Elves & Bells. We got some hats with elf ears on them --- hope the bells don't make the horses nutty. (Note: must try out the horse & bell combination.). Oh yeah, the horses have those antler headbands to wear. Poor guys ; what we put the through! I'll try to get picture.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 16, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Does anyone know when the throwing candy tradition started? I don't remember it at any parade I went to as a child in the 60's. Probably some political candidate...


Down here in Texas you can't throw candy- you can HAND it out but not throw it. We can't even do that- two hands on the reins sorta problem....





We've never had any problems with kids throwing stuff at us.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 16, 2012)

You aren't allowed to throw candy here either. I have been doing the same 2 parades for at least 6 years now, maybe seven and we have never had a problem with kids or anything. This is the first year that I am driving though but I'm not expecting anything different.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 16, 2012)

The two largest parades I've been in have candy flying everywhere. Parents seem to be paying a little closer attention to their children now, though. Parade entrants just keep a good eye out. It's not really an issue with my little horse. I have thrown candy while driving. You pretty much have to drive one-handed anyway, for waving. But I haven't done candy lately--there is plenty of candy without my contribution.

I'm starting to plan my day tomorrow for the parade. Lots of preparation! Plus I'll be home quite late so the other animals have to be considered. Chickens can't get out tomorrow for one thing as I might not be able to get them back into the pen in a timely way.

Cleaning up Dapper Dan--probably use the vaccuum--then keeping him clean. Where to secure Tipsey, who will be silly lonesome while he's gone.

My husband is going with me for the very first time. (This may turn out to be more work than going by myself--if you know what I mean!) But he is planning to take pictures. Supposed to be ideal weather!!

Parade goers don't always appreciate how much work it is to enter a parade.

Fieldofdreams, I feel for you getting all those horses/vehicles ready without much help.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 17, 2012)

Lacey in her ladybug outfit for next weekend's parade.

I'm going to add bells.

Probably should try to find something that looks like feelers too.

I'm not going to drive due to the steep hills and all the stopping. Too much stopping for a forward horse!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2012)

Got home from the parade about 10 tonight. Dapper Dan was a tired horse! He was the only miniature. It was a VERY noisy parade--lots of generators and heavy equipment, plus the usual motorcycles, bands, and general uproar. No candy was thrown--it was all handed out. My husband went with me and he is usually a super picture-taker, but the night shots just didnt' turn out. The parade was part of an Army Post, so there was lots of patriotic flavor. Some cool black cavalry guys didn't photograph well, and neither did an Indian bareback on a paint horse. The big horses, all lit up, didn't turn out either.

Dapper Dan was a big hit, especially when he had a chance to trot a little and let the sleigh bells ring.

There were two steep hills, which we didn't like, but he did all right going down them at a walk. The pavement was slippery. We stopped whenever we could to let children pet him. (I couldn't believe all the people who called him a donkey. Is there some donkey on TV???? He doesn't look anything like a donkey.)

Hundreds of spectators.

Anyway, the pictures didn't turn out very well, but I'll include one here. I had trouble with the lights around his neck, since he had no mane to attach them. They kept coming unwound and would drag on the ground. Spectators kept wrapping them back around his neck for me. Not sure how else I could have done them--I'm open to ideas.

I did like his sequined cape; it worked out well. I don't think the shrub-drape lights would work with the cart shafts. I didn't see any big horses using them either. My ordered lights didn't come in time, but we did manage to find 2 strings of battery lights at Walgreen's. I called ahead and they held the last two packages for me.

www.cassphoto.com/lawton2012.jpg


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 18, 2012)

He looks beautiful and so do you! Your smile is what it's all about! Merry Christmas to you and Dapper Dan!


----------



## candycar (Nov 18, 2012)

Way to go Dapper Dan!




You both look maaarvy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 18, 2012)

Our son was just here. I was telling him about the parade; he is a mountain biker and told us about some cool led light things for wheels. One is an led valve stem cover. It just screws into the valve stem and motion sets it off. There are other led things that attach to spokes. They are inexpensive. All available on amazon and some might be at the auto parts stores or even Walmart. Look for "led bicycle lighting". I wish I had known about them sooner! I'm certainly going to look into it for future night drives.


----------



## HYmoonMinis (Nov 24, 2012)

Haa Haa they are referring to his color - he is a "Pangare".

A lot of donkeys and ponies have this countershading that is much more noticable in the winter. I have a QH bay mare with Pangare who looks buckskin in the summer and like a mule coloration in the winter


----------



## happy appy (Nov 24, 2012)

We just got finished the last parade of this year for us. Prince and I were driving the wagon and Cheerio and Marg were working the crowds.

This was the only day time parade that we did this year.
















These were all from before the parade waiting to form up. ther ewere 3 teams of heavy horses in the parade this year. it was great!


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 24, 2012)

All these parade photos make me want to get into our town's parade this spring. I must come up with a costume and try it on the little guy before we try to trot him through town.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 24, 2012)

I just came back from our town's Christmas parade, and the horse drill team or whatever didnt bring horses? I dont think our area is allowed to bring horses at night parades due to a liability issue, but ill have to look into that for sure. I have put B in a parade before, but i just led him, and we did fine. I want to put Jazzy in a parade, as thats mainly what im training him for, as a pleasure driving horse as well as a performance driving horse, like B. But im not sure how he would react at night? Of course, we are still training, but just thinking about it gets me excited!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2012)

Renolizzie said:


> All these parade photos make me want to get into our town's parade this spring. I must come up with a costume and try it on the little guy before we try to trot him through town.


This is how I did Isaac for our Parade this year..And I made it myself...


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2012)

LOVE the parade photos!!!


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 25, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> This is how I did Isaac for our Parade this year..And I made it myself...


That is so cute. Is that wings that you made yourself? The unicorn theme is cute. Wiseguy doesn't like things touching his ears so a unicorn horn would be perfect.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 25, 2012)

I can understand the liability problem as we just got back from a nighttime parade. The big horses can be seen easily as they go back to their trailers but we had to drive our little guys back to the trailer thru the streets including the main drag with all the cars without any police or help of any kind. Hey, waiting at a stop sign trying to get out in traffic is a big problem and probably an accident waiting to happen. I wasn't happy with the way things were handled ( or not handled as the case maybe). And yes the only route back to the trailers was to drive down the main drag or at least cross it.

Then this little town has very few street lights -- this parade doesn't make me want to go back!

My normally unflappable little mare that does everything for me in the arena didn't like the sloping driveway, hated walking towards the oncoming car lights, and while she crossed the railroad tracks with the crowd of horses, refused to cross them going back with just two of us. I got cold, my muscles all ache, but my daughter enjoyed herself.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 25, 2012)

All the parades that I have attended here, start and finish at the same spot. They are a big circle. The roads are all blocked until the last float goes through back to the start. We have had no problems with traffic. I was the only horse drawn float in the Brighton parade but one of 4 in the Campbellford parade. These are small little country towns so not sure if that makes any difference. The routes are only about 1.5-2 miles long.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, steep downhill grades on pavement are not nice. It might be a good idea to check over the route first on a parade one has never done before. Dapper Dan also sees scary chasms sometimes on black tar strips on the road.

Most parades end up at a different place than the start. It's nice to have a helper bring the trailer up to the finish, especially with night parades. But we've driven through town before in the dark. Just keep all your lights going and follow traffic laws, use the traffic lights, take your time. It's part of the driving adventure.

I really like the jester/elf hat idea. I didn't put antlers on DD this time. I think a santa hat might be cool. Next time I'll do that. Also love the glitzy hooves, but I'm not sure how to do that, especially since DD's feet are so hairy. I took my bottle of hoof polish, bent down to apply, and couldn't figure out how to dab it on with all that hair hanging down. How does one trim up the feet without making the fetlock hair look choppy?

Wish the photos of the big horses had turned out. Many had garland all around the headstall/noseband with lights in it. Those horses really put up with a lot!

But I think the reason the spectators like the miniatures better than big horses, is most big horse groups are unorganized and tacky looking. They act like they are sauntering out on a trail ride and few bother to dress up or groom their horses properly. They make no effort to ride in any formation or order. Parades are all about exhibition; they wouldn't go in a show ring without dressing up; parades are the same.

One of the hrose groups was the Lawton Rangers, a group of men. They were in dashing black & white outfits with silver glittering on man and horse. They were definitly a good sight to see!


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2012)

Marsha, for the glitzy hoofs just take a small sponge brush,paint the hoof with Elmers glue,spinkle on the glitter..And you can get it all at Walmart..


----------



## Barnmother (Nov 25, 2012)

You know had thought about doing our parade her in town but there is a you must pick up your own poop thing (kind of tough when you are driving). And I hadn't even thought about having to cross the railroad tracks, twice in making the loop around. Although I guess if we could cross them once I could take the horses to my daughters and bring the trailer to meet them that would at least keep us out of the traffic.

We have a lot of fire trucks and the ambulance with sirens in our parade it might be too much stimulation, I would certainly want to do it in hand first before driving. Maybe i will work on a "costume" for next year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> Marsha, for the glitzy hoofs just take a small sponge brush,paint the hoof with Elmers glue,spinkle on the glitter..And you can get it all at Walmart..


What do you do about the hair?? Do you clip it even with the hoof? Maybe I could scissor it... I like that look for a parade.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What do you do about the hair?? Do you clip it even with the hoof? Maybe I could scissor it... I like that look for a parade.


 Just scissor it..After all no one is really going to notice..And for Christmas you can use red glitter..And it all washes off..


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2012)

Renolizzie said:


> That is so cute. Is that wings that you made yourself? The unicorn theme is cute. Wiseguy doesn't like things touching his ears so a unicorn horn would be perfect.


 Yes..I made the wings and the horn..Message me and I will tell you how I did it..I don't want to highjack Marsha's post.


----------



## threeten (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a great idea about the Elmer's glue and glitter. I am going to a parade next Saturday (Dec 1) at the Okla. City stockyards. I'm not taking my own horse this time, going to ride with a friend in her carriage. I think it will be fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> Yes..I made the wings and the horn..Message me and I will tell you how I did it..I don't want to highjack Marsha's post.


Aw, it's just a post about parades! Love seeing what everyone is doing and how they do it. Lots of ideas.

On the elf/santa hat--holes in three places to zip it to the headstall???

I'm going to try the glue/glitter/scissor thing next time...


----------



## sdust (Nov 26, 2012)

I am heading to OKC tommorrow for 6 months.... I would like to hear about the parades. This will be my last trip to OKC since we have started our house and it will be finished when I return to Colorado in May. Debbie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2012)

sdust said:


> I am heading to OKC tommorrow for 6 months.... I would like to hear about the parades. This will be my last trip to OKC since we have started our house and it will be finished when I return to Colorado in May. Debbie


You should try the OKC one, Debbie, since it is so close to you. I've never done it, but I know there are lots of hroses. Have not heard, yet, about the night Chickasha parade. I am busy on the 1st, so cannot do OKC.

"You know had thought about doing our parade her in town but there is a you must pick up your own poop thing"

I don't know why, but my horse never poops while "on the job". He's been driving for 10 years and has never once gone while in harness or in a building while visiting. I think if there is a rule like that in a parade one would need a helper to go along with a plastic grocery bag. It would just take a second to pick up. The parade horses generally are VERY messy. It reminds me of that cowboy poem I've heard Red Steagal recite, about "no place to park your horse". Times have changed. The first streets were paths made by horses or wild animals, and now they are not welcome on them anymore...


----------



## Sandee (Nov 29, 2012)

Here I am in the Oostburg, Wis. parade this year. Yep, tried to make my mare Rudolph.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 3, 2012)

Just have to put one more picture on. Here we are in the Kewaskum, WI. Christmas parade last night. I'm in back. My granddaughter, age 7, is driving the viceroy and daughter is driving in front. Much nicer parade as it wasn't as cold and the route was not long back to the trailer so not so dangerous. I think I'd prefer daytime parades


----------



## ksoomekh (Dec 3, 2012)

I love your photos!!!! I'm originally from Milwaukee and can appreciate how cold it can get. You inspired me to decorate my Pepper and his cart.

Karen


----------

